# Sexbox ?



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

http://www.ijreview.com/2015/01/238...il&utm_campaign={CAMPAIGN_ID}&listID={listID}

Really ?????


----------



## JustTired (Jan 22, 2012)

OMG, I stopped reading right when I saw the headline. Wow, just wow. Exhibitionists will have a field day with that!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Now that's just plain nasty! John Wesley will no doubt come up out of his grave!*


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm on the fence with it. Honestly, I'm kind of leaning toward doesn't bother me at all.

To each their own I say. I think I am a little more open to the topic of sex being a public topic of discussion.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Good family programming. 

Honestly, Hollywood is desperate for something new.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Nothing we haven't seen in Europe 30 years ago


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Can you imagine the season cliff-hangers?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

CantePe said:


> I'm on the fence with it. Honestly, I'm kind of leaning toward doesn't bother me at all.
> 
> To each their own I say. I think I am a little more open to the topic of sex being a public topic of discussion.


*I can just see this old married couple who hasn't had the faintest thought of having had sex in 20 years. The old man hollers out to the old lady from the confines of the living room, "Hey honey! Come on in here to the living room and see if this box that's shaking on the TV makes you horny!"*


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Nothing new here folks...people have been watching people ( or not ) for thousands of years...


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Why are westernised societies so hung up on the topic of sex and the naked body?

Is our society really that much of a prude?


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I actually don't object to this program on moral or religious grounds. I'm not even particularly prudish about sex. No, my objection with this program is the same as for most other reality television: I find it tacky and classless. 

I'm sure that makes me a snob, but it's just how I was raised. There are some things it's just not okay for a well-brought-up individual to do/say in public. Pretty much everything in reality television falls within those parameters. So, I don't watch reality tv.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Don't get me wrong. I absolutely hate the reality TV genre of shows. Refuse to watch scripted "reality" TV.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Meh.

I would do an LD HD couple show..... Start with a dozen couples and give them reason to have sex. Those who do get voted off the island....


----------



## Flying_Dutchman (Oct 29, 2014)

As one of those Twàtter posts said,, UK's channel 4 did this a few years back. It was panned by everyone who saw it.

No cameras or mic's in the box. They just send the couples in there then interview them post shàg. Begs the question,, why not just ask couples what they did the night before? The box is completely superfluous.

Ch4 prides itself on trying to be 'edgy'. Like all free-to-air TV, they can't show actual sex and 'normal' sex doesn't make for enthralling convo's. So, USUALLY they make shows about 'fetishists' where they can pad out the chit-chat with shots of paraphernalia.

Worse,, while they can't show bòobs n cócks that might be deemed 'tìtillating' for more than a few seconds,, they can show them for 'educational' purposes. Que lingering close-ups of diseased and deformed genitalia,, and enhancement surgeries. They love that shít. Puts ya right off yer Corn Flakes.

Sexbox is neither shocking or nauseating. Only dull and pointless. If you have trouble sleeping it'll help,, otherwise an episode will do nothing but waste an hour of your life. Well, 15 mins cuz you'll change channel around then.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

badsanta said:


> Even better would be an LD/HD couple show with a dozen couples on an island. All of the HD people are given a million dollars each, and all the LD people are given full political authority. There is an airline on the island that will take you away, but tickets cost a million each which goes into the pot for the last couple remaining.
> 
> Anyone having sex gets disqualified.


I don't think I'm letting my children sit on your lap any more.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

i dont get it, whats the shock factor?

you dont hear them or see them having sex. no cameras and the box is soundproof. 

what you are watching is a relationship reality show where they work through relationship issues. kinda like doctor phil. 

the only difference is that the audience knows(or at least assumes) that the couple on the show just had sex.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Adult comedy night on a cruise ship is just as entertaining. Nothing like asking - separately - the couple when was the last time they had sex... Where... Etc.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

john117 said:


> meh.
> 
> I would do an ld hd couple show..... Start with a dozen couples and give them reason to have sex. Those who do get voted off the island....


wilsooooooonnnnnn!!!!!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

The frog in the slowly heating pot......

Just wait folks. You literally are being warmed up. You haven't seen anything yet. I guaranty it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

As'laDain said:


> i dont get it, whats the shock factor?
> 
> you dont hear them or see them having sex. no cameras and the box is soundproof.
> 
> ...


*Then from what you're saying, that frisky couple could just be laying up in that box, sipping tea, for all we know!*


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Am I the only one who thought of this?

This is a good place for a...


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

2ntnuf said:


> Am I the only one who thought of this?
> 
> This is a good place for a...


I remember that commercial.

Damn you.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> I remember that commercial.
> 
> Damn you.


:lol: Boy, are you old!  I'd hate to be the guys who have to clean that box area. Whoa! :rofl: Disgusting. Take it home. That's cheapening porn.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all
Oh the humanity! Where might this lead. Can you imagine if some day its possible to find pictures, no even MOVIES of people having sex....on the internet - where millions of people can watch them.

The entire point of voyeuresm is lost if you can neither see nor hear the couple having sex anyway....


----------

